# Thermacell?



## ThankfulMama

I was at a party today and the host used Thermacell for mosquitos. Anyone know anything about this? Is it safe? Better or worse than bug spray?


----------



## healthyfamilies

I am intrested to hear about the Theracell. I looked on the Environmental Working Group, http://www.ewg.org but they didn't have anything to say.

As for bug repellent I have been using essential oils this spring and they have been working great. I use Doterra, Terra Shield, it is a blend. I used it this weekend camping in Idaho for 5 days and my 15m girl only has 1 bite. Amazing!


----------



## ThankfulMama

All I found in my initial search (not too intensive a search) was the following: http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/scripts/thermacell.asp

I'm just wondering if anyone has any information about this product. It seemed to work well, but I'm wondering at what cost--and whether it would be safer or less safe than certain bug sprays applied on the skin.


----------



## ThankfulMama

Anyone?


----------



## prescottchels

I'm the queen of non-toxic products and I would use this product over conventional bug spray in a heart beat. I'd never heard of it til I saw this thread and went to the website to find out what it was.

http://www.thermacell.com/mosquito-repellent/lanterns/outdoor-lantern

They use this... "Repellent is a synthetic copy of a substance found in chrysanthemum flowers".

The woman that used to spray our home for bugs uses this same product. It's considered safe and non-toxic for children and pets.

Hope that helps ya decide! Thanks for asking about it! I think I'll get some of these for our next camping trip


----------



## ThankfulMama

Thanks for the reply. I have had a difficult time finding much about its safety... I like the idea of not putting more chemicals on DDs skin, and it didn't "smell" at all--I would not have noticed it had the host not showed it to us.


----------



## healthyfamilies

It sure does sound cool!


----------

